# Daily Show: 2/13 is *NEW*



## dbyerman (Sep 12, 2000)

The Daily Show was supposed to be in repeats today, February 13th - but the "DUCK! CHENEY!" story was just toooooooooo juicy so they produced a new episode today. The episode will be replayed on Comedy Central three times tomorrow, February 14th.


----------



## DTivoFan (Mar 12, 2005)

dbyerman said:


> The Daily Show was supposed to be in repeats today, February 13th - but the "DUCK! CHENEY!" story was just toooooooooo juicy so they produced a new episode today. The episode will be replayed on Comedy Central three times tomorrow, February 14th.


Maybe Jon felt he owed us one after his last-minute absence last Thursday, resulting in The Daily Show with Rob Corddry.

I'm just kidding. I thought Rob did a great job. I'd like to see him fill in more often. It's certainly better than a rerun.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

**NO POLITICAL COMMENTARY INTENDED, JUST LOL FUNNY***


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, I caught that it did not record and got it.

I must say, I did not care for Rob Cordory in the anchor role. 

I saw pieces of the Jon Stewart Cheny thing on various news shows and it is worth waiting for.


----------



## Smackfu (Mar 15, 2001)

Mine also didn't get todays. Very weird.

It said it was already in my now playing or to-do, but it wasn't, and it showed as new in the guide data.


----------

